# Where can I buy a tandoor oven from?



## splodge (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi. I'm trying to find a good place to buy a tandoor oven. Does anyone know?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're certainly hard to find here in the west and they aren't the same as the charcoal fired ones in India.

You usually have the choice between electric and gas in the ones I've seen. But there may well be some included issues regarding fire code for their installation as is the case with the commercial stoves when installed in the home.

Googling is a little tricky because it mostly turns up cookbooks. So here is a search I did including natural gas as part of the query. Those links should help you find some manufacturers. 
tandoor natural gas - Google Search


----------



## mrovereasy (Jan 17, 2009)

Or you can always try building one in your back yard or patio with some bricks and cement. I personally would love to have one of those tandoor oven!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

Tandoor Clay Ovens for Commerical Restaurant and Residential use in USA and Canada
Wood Stone 3636 Tandoor Oven
Authentic Tandoori Clay Ovens & Indian Cookware by Gulati International
Tandoor, Drum Tandoors,Tandoor oven, tandoor restaurant, cafe tandoor, tandoor india, indian tandoor, bombay tandoor, BBQ, barbeque indian tandoor, electric tandoor, clay tandoor,tandoor clay oven, tandoor grill, tandoor mahal, tandoor palace, tanoor
Manufacturer Clay Oven, Manufacturer Tandoor, Manufacturer Tandoors, Supplier Clay Oven, Supplier Tandoor, Supplier Tandoors, Exporter Clay Oven, Exporter Tandoor, Exporter Tandoors
Restaurant Tandoor Clay Oven Supplier - Manufacturer - WWW.MAINRATRADERS.COM
Morni
tandoor,indian tandoors,clay,stainless steel,tandoors,tandoori,india
Beech Ovens Products : Tandoor
Restaurant Equipment, Oven Rotisserie, Tandoor and Pizza Ovens
Tandoor, about tandoor, history of tandoors, ovens


----------



## tandoor chef (May 9, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifI just recently purchase a SS2 Ultima Tandoor in Australia from www.tandoorliving.com.au Cannot tell you how much fun it is to cook with. Producing the usual indian favourites along with whole roasted meats using the rack which comes with the oven. The meat on the skewers is also stunning. They also just sent me an email and are producing a pizza accessory for the tandoor. Cannot wait for that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello fellow culinary friends.

Tandoors, what an interesting topic... and I may be able to help.

I have been studying the tandoor for several years now, and I have recently made one for my back yard.  I have also recently come into the fortunate acquaintance of an investor interested in helping me bring tandoors to America. I currently have family living in Pakistan, right down the street from a tandoor maker who supplies many tandoors to the people of Pakistan and India.  The clay is brought from a special place in India where the best tandoor clay comes from.  I am working out the details, but I am planning on getting a shipment of:

1. Tandoor liners (the clay insert that makes up the heart of the tandoor)

2. Fully ready tandoors, built into a metal housing, and fully insulated.

Now the liners would be for those who would be interested in undertaking the experience of building a tandoor into their existing back yard, and incorporating a look that will make the tandoor a unique part of its surrounding.

Right now, I am looking for interested people, so that I can get an idea of what I should order this time around.  Once I get a general tally, and secure the items and the shipping details, I will be taking deposits and ordering the product.  Please email me so that I can keep a record of what I need to order, and please leave contact details for me to follow up with you.

Sincerely,

David


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Where are you?

Indoors, I think you're limited to the gas tandoors sold to restaurants e.g. http://www.nishienterprise.com/NSF-ETL-certified-Tandoor-Clay-Oven-s/30.htm. They'll take up a lot of space in the kitchen and as phatch says there may be problems with local code. Somewhere online there's a food blog by a guy who has one in his kitchen, but I can't find it now.

If you have a back yard to play in there are more options. You'll find ideas online, and I can add a little more if you're interested.


----------



## lennyzenny (Feb 25, 2012)

Prefer the ones from gulati myself, I've been using them for years.

http://www.tandoors.com/tandoor_residential.php


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Those look good!  Speaking as someone who has done some DIY experimenting with tandoors, they're also very fairly priced.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Saw this ad in a local Indian paper, note the "Mitti Tandoor"..but I'm not sure how its fired..
Might have to take a shopping excursion.. for more toys


----------

